# Sticky  Jailbreaking, Jtagging, Console Modding



## Wrench97

*Jailbreaking, Jtagging, Console Modding*


While the act of Jailbraking, Jtagging or modding a gaming device that you own is *not* illegal.

However it is against the TOS(Terms of Service) of most if not all providers such as PSN, XBL and your account or device will banned from their services.

If done incorrectly it may also render the device unusable and unrecoverable.

Because of the above the Staff at TSF feel it not in your or our best interest to help with making or undoing any of these type of modifications.

Any threads dealing with these will *closed* and or *deleted*.


----------

